# Push plates for a '95 Dodge Ram 2500?



## djonas (Apr 15, 2001)

I have found a complete plow setup for sale (I won't know what brand or model plow until I go see it) which is on a '95 Dodge Ram 1500. 

Can it be transferred to my '95 Dodge Ram 2500 truck which has light duty axles (3850 GAWR front axle) without modification?

According to the Fisher website, the front axles are the same.

I've been plowing our farm for many years with a '46 Dodge Power Wagon and I've decided it would now be nice to have power steering and heat in the cab.

Do people think the auto transmission in my Ram 2500 is suitable for plowing?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes the 2500 can plow fine. well ematch is showing both of them have same kit 7157


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

where do you live??


----------



## djonas (Apr 15, 2001)

I live in Southern New Hampshire.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i am selling my curtis plow with wings with all wiring for a second gen ram. im just looking to get rid of it so i can buy a new boss. i only want a grand for it all.


----------



## djonas (Apr 15, 2001)

Thanks Ben... My truck is the LD Ram 2500. Is that what your setup is for? I will tell you that the Fisher MM1 I'm considering will cost me only $500 but the blade is in pretty tough shape (holes).


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

its all the same, i took the plow off my old 1500 ram and transfered it all to my 2500 when i got it. my blade is in great shape, nothing wrong with it besides i wanna upgrade. to a boss v-plow.

here it is on my truck this past season.


----------



## djonas (Apr 15, 2001)

Ben,

If you're available to email me ([email protected]), I would be interested in following-up with you on your Curtis Plow.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## djonas (Apr 15, 2001)

Deleted...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

emailed....


----------



## PenniesFrmHeavn (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Ben:

Do you still have that Curtis plow for sale?

Thanks,

Matt


----------

